# So Many Things Have Been Happening



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry I have not been here much lately. I feel like all I ever have time for any more is asking for help and prayers. My mother had surgery on the 5th and is doing well. Before that I was helping my friend that her house had burnt down. My mother had a check up today with one of her surgeons so I was still at my mom's house at feeding time and my husband started feeding for me at the farm. . . 

Horror beyond all horror's! My lovely spotted saddlebred gelding was found dead in the field! We are not completely sure what happened but it appears he was severely spooked by something. I don't think coyotes as I would expect them to of done damage to the body. Sparky appeared to spook and run into a 4x4 post that was a corner post in the 3 sided run in shed in that field. I am still at a lost for words. To make matters worse the cremation service I used for my mare (this geldings mother when she died from cancer in 2010) has their machine down until friday. So I am having to use a new service. I hope they are at least half the service as my normal place. Only down fall is they can not make it out here until tomorrow morning as they are located about 4 to 5 hours away. 

I am beside myself right now. I had planned to move him over the the other farm in a week or two and now really wished I had moved him before mom's surgery. I keep thinking if I had done something different he would still be here. I am sorry if I am not making clear sense right now as I just need to vent a little bit.

Sorry for being so needy lately. I really was not expecting something like this to happen right now.

These pictures do not do him justice but they are all I had on this laptop. He was still a day old in the foal picture and then enjoying his bale buddy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry DDFN  :hug: I know how hard it is..  he was a beautiful boy that's for sure! And lived a wonderful, well loved and cared for life! Don't beat yourself up! It wasn't your fault.. Everything happens for a reason.. Even though you may never understand why.. They do.. Just remember The Lord gives and takes away.. And when He takes away.. He has a plan in store.. :hug: I'm so sorry  I'm crying for you.. :hug:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry about your gelding, he was beautiful... please don't beat yourself up over his death! Sometimes no matter what we do these unexpected things happen, and it sucks. 

Don't regret the past and dwell on the "ifs", think back on and enjoy the awesome memories you have of him, and your special bond.

By the way you're not needy at all! You're just a loving caring person who lost an amazing friend, and you need some support and comfort. This is by far the BEST place for support if I do say so myself  :hug:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I am so sorry. Stupid accidents happen....and they are just that...accidents. ((((hug))))


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your loss. It is easy to blame ourselves when senseless things happen, but this was not your fault!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so sorry, he was a beautiful horse , many hugs and don't blame yourself, this as an accident . You have alot on your plate and I am keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww.....I'm sorry for all that's going on right now. :hug: please don't kick yourself over your beautiful boy's death, like it was said before, it was a freak accident. doesn't make the pain of loss go away though. :hug:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

:'( I'm sorry. That is so sad!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost him.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

So very sorry this happened. You must feel overwhelmed right now, with this loss, on top of trying to take care of everyone else in your life. Remember to take time for yourself too.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. Darn, it's so hard to lose a horse. (I am getting all tear-y up, thinking about your loss).


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words. They picked up his remains this morning and I have a friend that has volunteered to drive me there Friday in order to pick up his remains. Everyone has been so kind. Sparky was my baby (as are all of my other critters). He was the only foal out of my mare that passed away back in 2010. I spent a large part of the day trying to locate were I put all of my pictures of him. It is driving me batty that I can't seem to find any of my pictures of him under saddle. 

It is so sad I know I am over reacting but I really just feel like putting my other two horses up safely in the barn with only having daily turnout in a controlled turnout environment. I know they enjoy having their fields and run ins but I just feel like I should wrap them both in bubble wrap and keep them safe. The farrier called this morning to reschedule for next week and I broke the news to him. This gelding never saw a stranger and everyone loved him! My brother-in-laws kids always called him the cow horse over his coloring.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have horses myself and I can't even imagine your shock, there's no words for it really. I am so sorry :hug: Don't beat yourself up , that isn't gonna help you or your beautiful gelding. :hug:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words. Today would have been difficult if it had not been for a friend of mine locally. It always amazes me how true friends are always there for you even with life is so busy you no longer have the free time to socialize on a regular basis. My dear friend came to the farm after she got off from work to take me to pick up Sparky's remains. Not only did she drive us the full trip but she had me a little surprise when she arrived. As I got into her car there sat a box of Gigi's cupcakes! I had never had one before and I was blown away not only by her kindness but by how amazing it was! We both shed a few tears but held it pretty much together until we parted for the evening after returning to the farm. I know I could not have made the trip by myself.

Thank you all again!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry about the loss of Sparky, my goodness he was a beautiful horse, and looked like a very sweet boy. It's crazy how these sudden accidents happen, it just proves no matter who you are, life can toss a curve ball  
You have to be thankful for the time spent together, and just enjoy your memories ♥
I'm so glad your friend was there for you, in life, IMO, that's what matters, that's what it all comes down to. Being there for each other


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Candice,

Thank you for your kind words. Yes Sparky was an amazing horse with such a sweet nature. I had started trick training him at birth. He would shake on command (like a dog) and a lot of the more traditional tricks. He was just a pleasure to have around. He was known for being lazy in the saddle and only bucked once as a young colt when a big horse fly bit him on the rump. My friend was pretty attached to him too! She use to keep a horse here and they were buddies. 

I just wished I had more time to of spent with him lately. We had been so busy since mom's surgery that I was not doing my normal quality time or riding. You never know when something is going to happen. I plan to start living more like each day is it's last. At last then I will feel like I was able to give more time to each animal. 

Friends are amazing! It always amazes me how certain friends you may not get to see a lot always seem to be there more for you then the ones you get to see more often. There are a few friends I can pick up right were we left off without missing a beat and my dear friend that helped is one of them! All of my TGS friends have been amazing as well but there is just something about having someone being physically there for you at those times. Thank you all again! Everyone here is so amazing that there are not enough kind words I can say to thank everyone here!


----------

